# جمبع انواع ال(bearing) ونوع الحمل الذي يعمل عليه بالصور



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* Single*



* Double*
*Angular contact ball bearings are non-separable bearings that can accommodates radial loads and also thrust load in one direction. These bearings are suitable for use in high-speed applications and often matched with other angular contact ball bearings in. Various arrangements. *
*most angular contact bearings have a contact angle* 


 
both thrust ball and thrust roller bearings are bearings ​that are able to accommodate axial load only. Such bearings are not able to withstand radial loads. Generally, these bearings 
are not uses for high-speed applications?





 
*S*pherical roller bearings are bearings that consists of a spherical outer race way and a cage assembly incorporating two rolls of barrel shaped rollers grounded into an inner ring. This type of bearings are suitable for high load applications and has self-aligning ability thus are able to compensate for shaft deflections and misalignment of the bearing seats. Such bearings have excellent capacity for both radial load and axial loads in both directions. These bearings are also suitable when there is vibration and impact load.




 
*C*ylindrical roller bearings are able to support heavy radial loads and are suitable for high-speed applications. In general, such bearings are separable, enabling easy mounting and dismounting, except for the full complement design type that are not separable. There are many different types of roller bearings to choose from: NU, NJ, NUP, N, NN, NNU, NCF, NNF, …​ 


 
*T*aper roller bearings are made up of a roller and cage assembly called the cone and an outer ring called the cup. In most cases, the cup and cone are separable. This type of bearings has a high capacity for radial loads, axial loads and combined loads. Normally, taper roller bearings are used in pairs as such bearings can only transmit axial loads in one direction. There is a need to counter balance the axial loading by having another taper roller bearing symmetrically opposing each other. Both inch and metric sizes are available.​ 


*D*eep groove ball bearings are economical are the most widely used bearing type. Both single row and double roe deep groove are available and they can accommodate both radial and thrust load. Deep grove ball bearings are non separable self-alignment capacity is limited. Single deep groove ball bearings are for used in high-speed applications.​ 
*Standard*


*S*elf-aligning ball bearings are of the double row type, with a spherical outer ring raceway. Their Self-aligning capability allows them to compensate for misalignments, shaft deflections, and housing deformations​ 
:20::20::20::20:​ 
_Super Precision Bearings_​ 







 


*S*uper Precision deep groove ball bearings are design to achieve quiet running. They are therefore especially appropriate for application with high demand for ultra speed, quiet running and minimum vibration. Major applications for such bearings are in cold air units, starters for aircraft, vacuum pump, textile machines and machine tools.​ 


Ball screw support bearings have been developed especially for ball screw spindle support. They fulfilled the requirements for high accuracy, greater rigidity, low friction and also allows for quick position changes at high speed.​ 





​ 





​ 


*S*pindle bearings are single row angular contact ball bearings developed primarily for high-speed work spindles in machine tools. Spindle bearings differ from the regular angular contact ball bearings by their contact angle, degree of accuracy and cage design. Advantages offered by such bearings are higher rigidity, optimum rotational accuracy, excellent acceleration and low vibration output. Spindle bearings have a contact angle of either 15 degree or 25 degree.​



:75::75::75:​ 



*T*ypical applications of these very small bearings are: gyroscopes, measuring instrument and medical equipments. The special features of such bearings are low and consistent torque and quiet operation with minimal vibration at very high and low operation speeds.​ 










​ 


*C*ylindrical roller bearings are normally used in applications whereby there is a need for high capacity load ratings and when a high precision is required. They are mostly employed as the "loose" bearing in combination with the "fixed" spindle bearings.​

:75::75::75::75:​ 

_Needle Bearings_​ 




Shell Type needle roller bearings are light-weight but are rated for heavy loads. They employ a shell type outer ring made from a thin special steel plate, which is accurately drawn, carburized and quenched to provide the minimum sectional height of the bearing. Three types of shell type needle bearings are available for selection according to customer's operating conditions. They are the caged type, the full complement type and the caged with seals type. The caged type has a structure in which the needle bearings are accurately guided by the cage and thrust rings. It is useful for applications at high-speed rotation. The full complement type needle roller bearings are suitable for heavy load application at low speed rotation.​ 


*M*achined type needle bearings are bearings with a small sectional height, high rigidity outer rings and a large load rating. There are two types of machined needle bearings for selection, the caged type and full complement types, both types available in metric and inch series. In addition, these bearings can also be supplied with or without inner rings.​ 




​ 




​ 
:56::56::56:
*N*eedle roller cages are bearings for use in engine connecting rods. These bearings have superior performances proven in racing motorcycles and are widely use in high performance engines for small motor vehicles, outboard marines, and high-speed compressors as well as general-purpose engines.​ 

:56::56::56:​ 
*C*ombined Type Needle Roller Bearings are combinations of radial bearings and thrust bearings. Caged needle bearings are used as radial bearings and thrust ball or thrust roller bearings are used as thrust bearings. They are compact and economical and can be subjected to radial load and axial loads simultaneously. These bearings are widely used for machined tools, textile and industrial machinery.​ 







​ 







​ 
:56::56::56:​ 
*C*apilube bearings are bearings that are lubricated with a newly developed thermosetting solid type lubricant. A large amount of lubricating oil and fine particles of ultra high molecular weight polyolefin resin are solidified by heat treatment to fill the inner space of such bearings. As the bearings rotate, the lubricating oil oozes out onto the raceway in proper quantity, keeping the lubrication performance for a long period of time.​






​ 

​:56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
بس ياريت لو تحط عليه تعليقاتك
وتشرح للناس اللى داخله الموضوع ايه مميزات نوع عن الاخير
يعنى لو هاركب رومان بلى لعمود دوار راسى لماكينه تخريم
ياترى استخدم اى نوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed19 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراجداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## واصل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ياريت ما تقطعنا


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا , بس ياريت توضيح اكثر من كرمك


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اااااااااااااا


----------



## JANKER (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you 
where the table for all bearing


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مبسط وشرح جميل


----------



## algreeeee7 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور 
يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ميثم العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت موضمع مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح مختصر ووافى " جزاكم الله خيرا "


----------



## حافظ شقير (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الشكر والعرفان لتقبل الادارة بان تم تسجيلي في هذا الملتقى وان شاء اللة اكون عند حسن ظنكم وكل عام وانتم بخير اخوكم م.حافظ


----------



## حافظ شقير (28 سبتمبر 2009)

يوجد عندي افلام عن ميكانيك السيارات توضح الانظمة في المحركات في السيارات( بنزين ,تبريد ,تزييت, كهرباء)ارجو التوضيح بخطوات ادراج هذه الافلام للاستغادة منها في هذا الملتقى مع الشكر.


----------



## حافظ شقير (28 سبتمبر 2009)

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=1&nAya=1

هذا الرابط تفسير ابن كثير السورة الفاتحة (أُمّ الْقُرْآن وَأُمّ الْكِتَاب وَالسَّبْع الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآن الْعَظِيم ) ادعو لنا وللذين يقومون على هذا الملتقى.


----------



## احمد التيكا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع الرائع فى الحقيقة كنت ابحث عن بعض التفاصيل الخاصة بalbearing شكرا لكم


----------



## حافظ شقير (28 سبتمبر 2009)

المكان الذي عبر منه بني إسرائيل 
​بعد أن ضرب سيدنا موسى البحر وفلقه إلى طريق ​​​​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​
































​هذة مشاركة توضح حركة بني اسرائيل مع سيدنا موسى علية السلام


----------



## احمد التيكا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الاعضاء المشاركين هل يمكنكم افادة بمواضيع هندسة وعمارة السفن البحرية وشكرا


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد ده وبصراحه الصور موضحه الى حد ما وشكرا للمهندس عبد الناصر على الجدول


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بس فى غلط بسيط فى تبديل بين الsingle و ال double


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ايوه صح م فتحي حصل تبديل التوعين شكرا علي الملحوظه


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (2 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## eng.zahid (2 أغسطس 2010)

مجهووود راائع باارك الله فيك مهندستنا العزرزة ... ولكن نتمنى ان يكون المحتوى بملف pdf وخاصة لاصحاب خطوط النت الضعيفة وللاستفادة منها في الطباعة والحفظ مع تقديرنا العالي للمجهود والمعلومات


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير اا*


----------

